# Need name ideas



## TJMagoo (Dec 17, 2011)

So I pick up my new puppy on Saturday and I am racking my brain trying to think of a name. She will be joining the following: Maggie, Bruiser, Jake and Ozzy. Anyone have any cute name ideas?

She is a female...


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

Maybe Ayden? I love that name!


----------



## TJMagoo (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm trying to think of something I can shorten if I have to. Maggie I call Mag, Bruiser is Bru and Ozzy is Oz.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Speckles? That is what the picture made me think of. You could shorten it to Speck.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Daphne/Daff
Coco
Dot
Poppy/Pops
Izzy
Lottie
Sparky/Spark
Lou
Pandora/Pandy/Panda (she does look pandaish)
Vanessa/Nessa
Violet/Vi
Bella/Bell
Tui (NZ native bird - they're very pretty) pronounced Too-ee


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

I personally love Lacey (can be shortened to Lay or Lace). Not sure why but it just popped into my head when I opened up that second picture!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

OMG I would just stick with Cutie Patootie!! Her patches around the eyes are adorable. It looks like she has sunglasses on!


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Um patches...lol


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Seriously though she is to die for. I love her eye patches..


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh she's so cute! I love the name Paisley for her, that's what popped first into my mind! I don't know how you could shorten it, but I like two syllable names to that's my problem! I also LOVE sozzle's suggestion of Daphne, that's a super cute name!


----------



## TJMagoo (Dec 17, 2011)

Daphne was on my original list. My sister suggested Patches and Skittles. I also like Molly. Maybe it will just come to me when I hold her for the first time. I can't wait to pick her up Saturday!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh the cuteness, she's a doll. I like Tui or Paisely, Molly. It will come to you. I sometimes think we get in to big of a hurry to pick a name anyway. What difference does it make if you wait a while. See what works for her.


----------



## TJMagoo (Dec 17, 2011)

Her name is Molly and she is fitting in great with the rest of my pack. Here she is with my other younger dal, Ozzy (he is 7 months older than her) and the other picture is her with my 2 year old niece.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Congratulations on choosing a name. What a very cute dog.
Do you ever get the urge to join the spots??


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

She is super cute! Looks like Ozzy has a new girlfriend :wink: They look like they are getting along great!



sozzle said:


> Do you ever get the urge to join the spots??


LOL I would totally end up doing this. I would've already done it with Remi but her fur is too long and it would just be one big mess. 
That also reminds me of when me and my brother (both redheads) connected each others freckles when we were young LOL


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

Congrats, she looks like a Molly, she is just so darn cute!


----------



## TJMagoo (Dec 17, 2011)

I heard about someone who used to have a dalmatian and their kid took a green marker and connected the dots once time. I couldn't even imagine doing that but it would be funny as heck.


----------



## woganvonderweidenstrasse (Nov 22, 2012)

Ah! I missed it! I was gonna say Lilah......but Molly suits her... she is such a pretty girl!


----------

